# Greetings



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

Hello,

I am new to the board. I used to fish a long, long time ago, and recently I have been getting interested in it again. Actually, I never lost interest, but my time has been alloted elsewhere over the years. 

Anyway, I love bay fishing, and simple fishing. I have been deep sea, and that is a bit overkill for me. I like crabbing off the pier and fishing in the back bays of LBI. I may try fishing for flounder at barnegat sometime in the near future. I spent summers down LBI at a relatives house growing up, although I live in North NJ now. 

I have noticed most books, magazines and DVDs are all about offshore fishing. Maybe not many books for beginners. Anyway, for me it is more about having fun and relaxing. I've enjoyed reading all the post here. Are their any fish biting in barnaget light now? Winter flounder? Thanks Again.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Welcome*

Welcome ot the family. From what I have heard at least down this way fishing has been sporattic at best.


----------

